

A day you'll never forget? Yeah, right. - iuguy
http://www.apple.com/?ref=apple.com/startpage/&sr=st_page

======
iuguy
Apple's 'pre-announcement' certainly seemed hyperbolic, but the Beatles?
Really? Perhaps 40 years ago this would've been a big thing, but given that
the Beatles haven't recorded anything new since 1970 I have to say this takes
hyperbole to a whole new designed in Cupertino level. The isn't an
announcement. It's a non-nouncement.

It's the day that Apple jumped the shark.

~~~
jon_hendry
"It's the day that Apple jumped the shark"

More like a certain generation.

------
akeck
They "jumped the shark" from our perspective, but it's a good move to get
retiring Baby Boomers onto the Apple product line.

------
neworbit
Perhaps we'll remember it as the day people stopped whining about the Beatles.

